# The classy Music of Kate Ceberano



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

For those who don't like Alanis Morissette, here is Kate Ceberano, as an alternative.









An Australian singer. She achieved success in the soul, jazz and pop genres, as well as in her brief forays into musicals-with _Jesus Christ Superstar_-and film. She has also achieved success as a songwriter, with the hit "Pash" receiving a gold sales certification in 1998.Ceberano was the artistic director of the Adelaide Cabaret Festival in 2012, 2013 and 2014.

Studio albums

1988 _You've Always Got The Blues_ (with Wendy Matthews)
1989 _Brave_
1990 _Like Now_ (as Kate Ceberano & Her Sextet)
1991 _Think About It!_
1996 _Blue Box_
1997 _Pash_
2003 _The Girl Can Help It_
2004 _19 Days in New York_
2007 _Nine Lime Avenue_
2008 _So Much Beauty_
2009 _Bittersweet_ (with Mark Isham)
2009 _Dallas et Kate_ (with Dallas Cosmos)
2009 _Merry Christmas_
2013 _Kensal Road_
2015 _Lullaby_


----------

